# a list of cpt codes for the 10.6% cut



## jbreen (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello,
I wanted to do an audit of our system to make sure that the codes that were reimbursed at the 10.6% rate cut during the month of July have since been reprocessed. I perused the Medicare website and could not locate any lists of the affected cpt codes. I called medicare to see if they could instruct me on where I could find some sort of documentation listing the cpt codes. I was told by the representative that a list does not exist! I find this very hard to believe, so please help! Does anyone have any ideas of where to look? 
Thanks!


----------

